# my new 795 aerolight on the road



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

my new 795 aerolight on the road around Lausanne, Switzerland!!!!!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That looks like a cycling paradise. So jealous.

Are you wearing Rapha  Doesn't everyone in Switzerland wear Assos?


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

some Rapha, some Assos, but Rapha is my favorite at present.
yes it is road cycling paradise around here...


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

What an awesome Ride !!! And awesome weather !!! Congrats on the new bike


----------

